# Spur thighed tortoise not eating/ not getting out of bed?



## aimee264 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have had a spur thighed tortoise since April 2012, he is 2 years 3 months old. Up until the last month, he has been very active, doing laps around his tortoise table, and eating A LOT, but lately, he isn't coming out of his bed at all, and when I do get him out, he falls asleep and doesn't eat much, if anything.

I'm very worried and am wondering if anybody could give me any idea's on what to do? He has a diet of weed's and such from outside, as this is what I have been told is best for him, I also sprinkle calcium powder on his food. I've also noticed his eyes arn't as alert/bright recently, why would this be? Am I doing anything wrong?

I would be very grateful for any help and advice. Thank you. 

Aimee


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 21, 2012)

Could be diet-related...When you say "a diet of weeds from outside" are these safe weeds? Can you name the ones you use? Could have been something toxic recently introduced...Give as much info as you possibly can about his setup, lights, temps, humidity, diet, soaking, etc. Has anything at all been recently changed? Temperature drop? Are his eyes puffy/swollen? Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 21, 2012)

Can you provide us with your temp details? Perhaps a photo or two of your table as well.


----------



## wellington (Dec 21, 2012)

We really need the above questions answered before we can really try to guess what is wrong. In the mean time, give him warm water soaks with purÃ©ed baby food carrots in the warm soaking water. I would also say, you should take him to see a vet. Also, be sure he stays warm at all times. Times 85-90 in the entire enclosure.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 21, 2012)

wellington said:


> We really need the above questions answered before we can really try to guess what is wrong. In the mean time, give him warm water soaks with purÃ©ed baby food carrots in the warm soaking water. I would also say, you should take him to see a vet. Also, be sure he stays warm at all times. Times 85-90 in the entire enclosure.



Don't you think that's a bit warm for all the time.


----------



## aimee264 (Dec 21, 2012)

RedfootsRule said:


> Could be diet-related...When you say "a diet of weeds from outside" are these safe weeds? Can you name the ones you use? Could have been something toxic recently introduced...Give as much info as you possibly can about his setup, lights, temps, humidity, diet, soaking, etc. Has anything at all been recently changed? Temperature drop? Are his eyes puffy/swollen? Pictures would be helpful.



The weeds I have been using are ones such as dandelion leafs, i'm unsure on what a lot of them are called, but they're the same I have been using since I got him. Nothing has recently changed, I'm wondering if the general temperture in England has affected him? He has a heat lamp, but do I need something extra? I've just taken some picture's and I'll add them.. (sorry I'm new to all this!) 

Right really having trouble uploading pictures, so i'm going to try again in a little bit


----------



## aimee264 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you provide us with your temp details? Perhaps a photo or two of your table as well.



I'm really unsure on the temperature actually, I have a heat lamp, is this enough? It is very cold here at the mo, should I have something extra for the winter? 

I'm really trying to upload picture's but am having a lot of trouble!!


----------



## aimee264 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can you provide us with your temp details? Perhaps a photo or two of your table as well.



I'm really not sure what my temp is. I have a heat lamp, is this enough? It's a lot colder here now, do I need to get something extra for the winter?

I'm really having trouble uploading picture's but i'm trying! sorry


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 21, 2012)

I would guarantee then, that is is because of a temperature change. You need to have the enclosure more temperature-controlled, possibly closed in. The entire area should be 85-90 with a basking spot of at least 95. It has very likely become to cold for him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 21, 2012)

My temps for my baby sulcata are 85/90f. Under the basking light is 95/105f. In that you are using a table type habitat I would imagine your background temps are too cool. Can you cover it at all to help hold the temps in? Even a reflective space blanket set up like a tent should help. Or better yet, if you can move the table into a room that you can heat to 80f or so that would really help.
For loading the pictures, after it says loaded, click the insert inline option. That might help.


----------



## Vegasarah (Dec 21, 2012)

It's important that you don't just guess at the temperature, this could be very dangerous. Temperature guages are not ideal, and you can order an Infra Red Temperature gun online for not very much. With any reptile, you NEED to know what the temps are in his enclosure at all times. I don't meant to scare you, but this could kill your tortoise. It's probably too cold in the enclosure, but this problem could be caused from a number of things. One thing is for certain, one of the best ways to get a sick tortoise healthy again is to make sure it is nice and warm. What kind of enclosure do you keep him in? What is the humidity like?

Help with your pictures: use tinypic.com and if you upload there it will give you an option for a link that is good for use on message boards or forums. Copy that link it provides you with and paste it right into your reply box, it will show up here.


----------



## Laura (Dec 21, 2012)

all the calcium in the world wont do any good without the proper light.. Sunshine is best...
What kind of lights do you have?


----------



## Vegasarah (Dec 21, 2012)

Cowboy Ken, that's a fantastic idea about the space blanket, I would have never thought of that... I'm so using that for my tent material in my new closed chamber enclosure!


----------



## aimee264 (Dec 21, 2012)

RedfootsRule said:


> I would guarantee then, that is is because of a temperature change. You need to have the enclosure more temperature-controlled, possibly closed in. The entire area should be 85-90 with a basking spot of at least 95. It has very likely become to cold for him.



Sorry very slow internet this evening, managed to upload two pictures of enclosure so far on here!














Oh wow, so I think I need to really change this! I really do appreciate the help!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> My temps for my baby sulcata are 85/90f. Under the basking light is 95/105f. In that you are using a table type habitat I would imagine your background temps are too cool. Can you cover it at all to help hold the temps in? Even a reflective space blanket set up like a tent should help. Or better yet, if you can move the table into a room that you can heat to 80f or so that would really help.
> For loading the pictures, after it says loaded, click the insert inline option. That might help.




Hmm the reflective space blanket sounds a good idea, as my house can get pretty cold! Do you mean something on the lines of this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-x-EMERG...gGoods_HikingEquipment_RL&hash=item4d06fee205
Also what wattage heat lamp would you recommend? 
thank you for your help!




Vegasarah said:


> It's important that you don't just guess at the temperature, this could be very dangerous. Temperature guages are not ideal, and you can order an Infra Red Temperature gun online for not very much. With any reptile, you NEED to know what the temps are in his enclosure at all times. I don't meant to scare you, but this could kill your tortoise. It's probably too cold in the enclosure, but this problem could be caused from a number of things. One thing is for certain, one of the best ways to get a sick tortoise healthy again is to make sure it is nice and warm. What kind of enclosure do you keep him in? What is the humidity like?
> 
> Help with your pictures: use tinypic.com and if you upload there it will give you an option for a link that is good for use on message boards or forums. Copy that link it provides you with and paste it right into your reply box, it will show up here.





The humidity is pretty low as it is a very open enclosure, which I am now aware I need to make warmer, Ah!
I am really worried about his health, which is why I have come on here, I will defiantly look into the Infra red temperature gun! so thank you!




Laura said:


> all the calcium in the world wont do any good without the proper light.. Sunshine is best...
> What kind of lights do you have?



Very very hard to get sunshine in England ! Especially in Decemeber  I just have the one heat lamp




RedfootsRule said:


> Could be diet-related...When you say "a diet of weeds from outside" are these safe weeds? Can you name the ones you use? Could have been something toxic recently introduced...Give as much info as you possibly can about his setup, lights, temps, humidity, diet, soaking, etc. Has anything at all been recently changed? Temperature drop? Are his eyes puffy/swollen? Pictures would be helpful.



One last thing, finally got the close up picture of him


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, that is the blanket I was thinking of. While it comes in a six pack use one or two for your tortoise, keep one in your cars boot, and give the rest to friends and family as gifts!
Vegasara, I call that redneckery at its best! I thought redneck-ken would have been derogatory so I went with Cowboy_Ken! LOL. yesterday, my woke was cold when she came home from work, so I grabbed the electric blanket I use to wrap the pipes with, washed it and put it on the bed hooked up to a repti-therm controller.


----------



## aimee264 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, that is the blanket I was thinking of. While it comes in a six pack use one or two for your tortoise, keep one in your cars boot, and give the rest to friends and family as gifts!
> Vegasara, I call that redneckery at its best! I thought redneck-ken would have been derogatory so I went with Cowboy_Ken! LOL. yesterday, my woke was cold when she came home from work, so I grabbed the electric blanket I use to wrap the pipes with, washed it and put it on the bed hooked up to a repti-therm controller.



Right, just bought it! haha very good idea! 
What bulb wattage would you recommend? I really want to make sure I'm keeping him warm enough now!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 21, 2012)

The wattage is specific for your needs. That's why the need for a temp gun. I use Powersun UVA/UVB self ballast lamps of both 100 and 150 wattage,(in different enclosures) but that's in my set up. Yours is different and unique to you and your needs will be different. To provide the background heat, I use a ceramic heat emitter hooked up to a thermostat.


----------



## Vegasarah (Dec 21, 2012)

I call that jimmy-rigging with the finest, Ken. 

Aimee, I am so glad to hear that you are here for information and to help your tort. Knowledge is power! We are going to do our very best to help you get your enclosure where it needs to be. When that happens, then you will know if your tort is actually sick or not! You had him over the warmer months where his table was probably closer to where it should be with heat. But when winter rolled around he couldn't handle the lack of heat.

Check this thread out for some great information as to why humid/ warm is so important. And you can see how the best of the best tortoise keepers and breeders here keep their torts happy and healthy. It really helped me understand it better: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-32333.html

Feel free to ask questions, there is no such thing as a stupid question. We are here to help!


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 21, 2012)

Good advise. My suggestion. When you get your temp gun do not point it on your tort. It specifically states on the gun sends out radiation. also , below my signature there are some threads that will help with your setup, temps, and raising your baby sulcata...


----------



## sibi (Dec 21, 2012)

First of all, I'd recommend reading Tom's threads o Caring for baby sulcatas. Next, I can tell you that your baby is too cold and looks dehydrated. You'll need to give him warm soaks 2-3 times a DAY for a little while until he gets better. Then, you need a heat lamp of 150 w because of the type of table you are using. If you manage to get the foil wrap, you can use a 100 w, but you'll need to monitor the temps often. As far as humidity is concerned, you may need to get a fogger to get humidity in the enclosure. READ TOM'S THREADS!! everything you need to know is there. Hope all works out for your baby. If he doesn't get better in a few day, or if you see bubbles come out of his nose or mouth, or if his eyes seem sunken in, get him to a vet who knows how to treat torts asap!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 21, 2012)

For veterinarians that are qualified in the U. K. check out the world chelonian trust, Andy Highfields group. I believe they have a list of tortoise doctors and if not, a member of their group should be able to help you find one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 23, 2012)

Soâ€¦how goes things? Enquiring minds want to knowâ€¦


----------



## aimee264 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Soâ€¦how goes things? Enquiring minds want to knowâ€¦



Sorry! Internet went down for a week or so, but back now!
He's so much better! I've made his tent thing, and the temperature did go up a lot, but not enough! So bought a new bulb and i'm hitting 80 - 85 




He's got his appitite back and is moving around a lot more, almost completly back to normal! I've also been giving him baths and this seems to have perked him up a bit! 




Thank you very all your help!
Happy New Year


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Aimee:

I changed your pictures. In the future, you copy/paste the code, NOT the HtML code.

I see a very big light problem. Your light is sending all its warmth straight out and it hits the side of the habitat.

You need to mount that light from above so it shines straight down. It would also help if you had it set in a bell type fixture, as the bell deflects the light and re-directs it downward.

I think your tortoise isn't eating because he's not warm enough.
[hr]
Sorry...I see I was late to the party. Ken, that thermal thingey was an inspiration. But I still think the light needs to be vertical not horizontal.

And sibi...its not a sulcata, its a Greek.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm very happy to read your baby is doing better! My next recommendation would be to throw out those pellets as a substrate. Pellets will mold if you try to maintain any kind of humidity in the enclosure. I use a 50/50 mix of organic top soil and peat moss the top soil mix must have none of those little white pellets that are common. Babies will eat those and become impacted. You can then spray down the substrate which helps bring up your humidity as well as temps,(moist air is easier to keep warm than dry). Keep up the good work, you're on the way. Check out Tom's posts. He has very good information and explains things very clearly.


----------



## aimee264 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm very happy to read your baby is doing better! My next recommendation would be to throw out those pellets as a substrate. Pellets will mold if you try to maintain any kind of humidity in the enclosure. I use a 50/50 mix of organic top soil and peat moss the top soil mix must have none of those little white pellets that are common. Babies will eat those and become impacted. You can then spray down the substrate which helps bring up your humidity as well as temps,(moist air is easier to keep warm than dry). Keep up the good work, you're on the way. Check out Tom's posts. He has very good information and explains things very clearly.



Thank you! Ah i've really been struggling to find something for his enclosure, when I first got him, I was told to use straw, which when I looked up online, I found wasn't right at all! I then was told to use 50/50 sand and top soil, but it was always too wet (I realise now that the heat in his enclosure would dry it up!), but a reptile store told me that the pellets would be ok for a while. But I'll head out in the week to buy what you have said  ! Ok, I will do! Thank you for the help




emysemys said:


> Hi Aimee:
> 
> I changed your pictures. In the future, you copy/paste the code, NOT the HtML code.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad to know he is doing better but here is my two cents: those stick on thermometer I see in the background are rather inaccurate. You would be better off getting either a infra red temp gun or a digital thermometer with a probe-ether one of this will be more accurate and help you control your torts environment. 
Next is the way the bulb is positioned. With it being horizontal the heat isn't concentrated in a specific area and a is rather ineffective. If you can rig it so that the bulb is vertical it will concentrate the heat and make a better basking bulb.


----------

